# the "not mine" cat has passed



## deaver (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't know exactly how old she was, maybe 10 - 12. she had hind quarters problems for a long time and finally could hardly walk and use the litter box..she was not a people cat, did not want to be held but wanted minimal attention. poop and breath stunk to high heaven, puked up most every day and nagged me for a taste of what I was eating. got real tired of that..she would get tangled up in my oxygen hose that lay on the floor. as far as I am concerned she lived her years with me better than living out of doors. I will not get another, I can barely take care of myself let alone a pet!!!


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 2, 2022)

Poor puss at least you cared for her


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2022)

You allowed her to live according to her needs and wants. Hopefully she was happy with that.


----------



## deaver (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 6, 2022)

I've had cats all my life. For a time, I had three, I was starting to turn into the old geezer with a bunch of cats. But one by one they died. I, too, felt they had a better life with me. And like deaver, I don't want anymore. We, both, can barely take care of ourselves. And I lived with these animals for 14,15, 17 years, and their passing is way too hard to bear anymore.
Sorry for your loss, deaver.


----------

